# "Active" mini poodle neutering feedback



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How much exercise does he get? And do you take him out on his own, without your other dog? I think it is easy to forget, after years of relaxed living with adult dogs, just how much exercise and work an adolescent can require!


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

Good question--We have literally taken him on 6 mile runs/5 mile hikes and hours of fetch and he'll come home and tear up the place! I can't figure it out! Even low physical but high mental activity like bringing him to a party with lots of people and children. He'll come home and just jump up and down everywhere haha. He's a maniac!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My mini was also extremely active at that age. He is still very active and energentic, but he will lie down and take a nap, or just chill on the couch while I read a book. That never would have happened at 8 months, lol!

I did the following things to help:

1. Exercise. I know you mentioned runs and hikes, but is this on a daily basis. Make sure he gets a big chunk of exercise every single day. Off-leash running (at a dog park or safe place where you can play fetch) is far more tiring to the dog than on-leash exercise, no matter how far you go.

2. Mental stimulation. We enrolled in three training classes during his first year of age. Clicker training works well with him. He likes the "game" of it, and learning this way does tire the mind.

3. Forced time outs. I found that my mini was like an overtired toddler, especially at night. He did not want to rest, settle, nap, anything! I started instituting forced time outs, either on leash or in his crate. He would fight it at first, but then finally crash out and take a nap or just lie quietly. These helped immenslely. I usually did time outs when he was excessively riled up, jumping or nipping in play, like you've mentioned.

4. Time. Truly, it just took time. He needs to grow up and mature a bit. I saw a huge change around 9 to 10 months old. Then an even bigger change after 15 months. Today at 22 months, Jäger is such a GOOD boy. He loves exercise and gets a lot of it, but he is so good in the house. We still play fetch a lot throughout the day as that is his favorite game, but plenty of times he just curls up on the floor with his bone or plays hide and seek with his toys or just lies next to me and relaxes.


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! It's nice to know we're not alone. The exercise is daily. At least a couple hours of fetch every day if not a run or hike. We have a huge yard so the dogs get to chase each other around off leash all the time. 

I don't at the moment do too many mental games with him besides rehearsing his tricks and trying to teach him new ones--he looses focus really easily!

I've never thought of a forced time out but I don't know how well it would work for him...He basically never sits with me on the couch. He might lay down for 30 seconds but he always gets all squirmy and lays on the floor or across the room.

He is such a character! 

Well, if Jager could calm down at around 9 or 10 months and beyond maybe there's hope for Loki. I know he's a puppy but boy he is nearly impossible to discourage when it comes to his bad habits! Especially jumping! 

We'll work on it!


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great that he's getting a good deal of excersise. I also strongly suggest adding formal obedience classes to help teach self control and establish yourself as the leader. Intitially he may have great difficulty focusing during the classes but that will improve with consistency and reward for focused behavior. If you have already done basic obedience classes then move onto the more advanced classes. Teaching him various tricks/games to keep his mind stimulated may also help keep him occupied. A few weeks after he has been neutered the humping behavior will likely reduce, although he may continue to mount it will likely be less intense. In time his engery level will reduce, especially after age 2, (I know that seems like a lifetime away right now).


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds as if he is getting plenty of physical exercise, so perhaps it would be worth concentrating on mental exercise, and impulse control. I think I would try Clicker training, some nose-work exercises, and perhaps an Ottosson toy or something similar. And I would reward him for settling down - it's amazing how quickly mine learned "Settle Down" when I started by tossing a treat to them whenever they lay down quietly by themselves!


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Cerulia,

I don't have advice but I am certainly looking for some!!! I too have a young mini (6+ months). I got him after having to put down my 15 year old standard. I keep thinking that my frustration is with the fact that I got Charley too soon after losing Henri. I was glad to see this thread because I've been so overwhelmed and have done a fair amount of crying! 

Charley has some wonderful traits. He LOVES other dogs as well as people and he's not barky. He is warming up to me but for a long time, I thought he didn't like me. He's very independent and doesn't seem to have a need to please. I've had him for 4 months and some of the things that are driving me crazy is he still jumps on and chases the cats (2), jumps on me, flings himself at the kitchen cupboards etc. I can't leave him alone in the yard, ever, because he'll eat things like rocks and sticks! Oh and he likes to dig. And yes, he does get lots of exercise. I've read so much and I know I'm probably not as consistent as I should be but I am a single parent here (lol). I do feel like a complete failure, even though I raised an absolute dream with Henri, my standard. What compounds the problem for me is I'm an artist and I work at home. I have not been able to concentrate on my work since I got this little guy and when I put him in his crate and he cries, I just can't block it out. It was nice to see that you have other poodles and yet having similar issues.

I'll be going away in a couple of weeks but will be getting in a class immediately upon my return. I did take him to class early on but I think it was almost too soon and I ended up just feeling frustrated. 

As I said, I have no ideas to help you but for sure I will let you know when I find something that works or as I see him mellow out with age.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

cerulia said:


> ...We are hoping that most of his behavior is a result of youth, still having balls, and some personality as well. But we're mostly hoping that youth and still having balls are largely to blame haha.
> 
> We're having him neutered next week finally. What are your thoughts?--do you think we'll see any calming down in the next few months? Is our replacement mini poodle the devil? *Does Blue Buffalo lamb and rice have crack cocaine in it?*
> 
> I'd love your feedback.


Bolding is mine. 

OMG, now that made me laugh! (Crack cocaine in Blue Buffalo Lamb.) 

I don't have anything more to add, but wanted to let you know my two miniatures, especially my oversized mini, were demon dogs until they turned one. Alex ran with me, up to five miles as approved by my vet, and I'd come home tired and he'd be charging all over the house like a Tasmanian devil. He had boundless energy and while he calmed down with age, he's still a very _young _10-year-old dog. 

I agree with *Paddleaddict *that all dogs need both physical and mental stimulation, along with boundaries. The clicker and/or obedience training will serve as a bonding exercise whereas running and hiking are just "fun." It sounds like he thinks he's in charge and you and your SPOO need to teach him some manners. 

Good luck and keep us posted. 

Oh, and you picked a great name (_love _it), but also the worst name as he appears to be living up to it! LOL

*Charley'sMom*: Follow the advice given here, don't give up and I predict your little pup will also settle down in time.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

cerulia said:


> Let's just say Loki (our 8 month old miniature poodle) is a very "active" puppy.
> 
> 
> We are hoping that most of his behavior is a result of youth, still having balls, and some personality as well. But we're mostly hoping that youth and still having balls are largely to blame haha.
> ...


Well I would say your poodle has *you* and your family *well trained*. VBG

To a poodle *any attention* either negative or positive is *attention*. Some poodle puppies can run a whole household within 2 weeks but in reality they are not happy when put in charge like this. You must out think your poodle. Please only follow these instructions if you have already crate trained your boy. The crate should be in a well used room and open for him to access.

Hard as it may be *stop talking* to Loki. *No talking* at all for one week. Only talk to him when necessary for the next week. i.e. telling him to sit or another command. No silly talk at all during these two weeks no matter how cute or adorable he looks.

*Do not touch him* except to place him in his crate, escort him outdoors or take the leash on and off him.

Only *look* at him if he is *quiet* otherwise make sure you do not look him in the eye.

Buy a lot of cheap thick nylon leashes. Put one on Loki at all times when indoors unless he is in a crate. 

If he chews the leash do not scold just put another leash on him. 

When he *jumps like a lunatic* just *step on the leash* and stand there until he settles. 

If he really puts up a fuss you may have to hang on to the leash while it is still under your foot so he does not get away. You may want to have a paperback with you for the first while as you may have to stand on that leash not looking or talking for up to 20 minutes. Do not step off the leash until Loki is sitting or laying still for at least 30 seconds. 

You say you are consistent and if you can do these things *consistently* you will see a different dog. A dog that fits into your family better. What you will be doing is using attention and touch as rewards for acceptable behaviour. This is a method of training him to fit in your house without confusing signals. 

Sign up for a obedience class that uses positive reinforcement as soon as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

cerulia said:


> I've never thought of a forced time out but I don't know how well it would work for him...He basically never sits with me on the couch. He might lay down for 30 seconds but he always gets all squirmy and lays on the floor or across the room.


Well, of course he will not like it at first, but the human makes the rules, not the poodle. Put him on a leash. He will have to get with the program. 

Rayah, gave some great advice... Try it out and you might be surprised. You might also start instituting nothing in life is free, he must sit or down for meals, play, toys, attention. Basically an extension of what Rayah is saying. We have done this with Jäger from Day 1. In more lenient hands I think he could have become quite the poodle terror!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a big fan of rules and boundaries and training, but Rayah-QualitySPs's advice is a little on the harsh side for me.

I also have a (now 2) Energiser Bunny of a miniature. He's a perfect dog (just my opinion :smile now, but in his first year he was the Demonic Dog from Hell. 

Lots of exercise, lots of short fun training, lots of games (find the toy, find the person, Nina Ottossen games) kept us all sane. He'd go for a 15 mile hike with us, have a short nap, then be ready to go again, to our horror.

Sounds like he's a great candidate for agility! Most clubs won't take dogs under a year for training, but get on a waiting list now.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I for one think Rayah-QualitySPs gave you some good advice. I don't believe in pure positive training, and for some poodles who minds are just too active you may need more than just 'No! Stop!' to get the point across. I don't see how her advice was harsh at all, the dog isn't getting hurt in the slightest, he is just having boundaries met, and if he freaks out then he's not going to get rewarded for it.


----------

